# piney point 9/1



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

hit the water 530pm got some nice spot 10''-12''18 of them..7pm blues all over on cut spot 15''-21''. 1 rock 22''.the big wow 5 flounder 21''-221/2''..one hell of a day..trying to get pics up...


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

excellent day on the water. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8t report, cant wait 2 see the pics!!!!!:beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work. Congrats.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

nice catch...............<)))>{


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome job!!


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

feels good 2 put up my pics....all the other pics where nice but it feels good gotting your own fish...thank GOD...:fishing:


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Thats a nice haul of fish. Are you planning to fry that eel up:d.


Darren


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

eat the eel first....all good cant wate 4 next trip. this week some time


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Damn fine groceries ya got there! Im jelous.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

it was fun all on 10lb test line 6 foot pole...funfunfun:fishing:


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

nice!!! good looking flounder :fishing:


----------

